# Will citalopram slow my recovery?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been put on the medicine for almost 6 weeks now 20mg. Just wondering if this will badly effect my DP? Its really helped my anxiety and depression and my DP has gone down, to the point where i still feel really "off" but the main symptom is brain fog and emotions are really dim still. I think I'm starting to recover, i want to be drug free im even quitting cigs and caffeine but i don't want to end up regretting taking the citalopram? I'm kind of worried now what do you people think?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> I've been put on the medicine for almost 6 weeks now 20mg. Just wondering if this will badly effect my DP? Its really helped my anxiety and depression and my DP has gone down, to the point where i still feel really "off" but the main symptom is brain fog and emotions are really dim still. I think I'm starting to recover, i want to be drug free im even quitting cigs and caffeine but i don't want to end up regretting taking the citalopram? I'm kind of worried now what do you people think?


Sounds like this med is helping you now. So don't worry. You say you want to be drug free but it isn't a thing to be concerned with. Later if you want to take less, talk it with your doctor and proceed slowly. But it is too early to make such plans now. Let your brain 'settle-in' with the new med and enjoy the relief it is giving you.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks visual dude


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm taking citalopram too, 20 mg just 2 weeks today. It's good to hear that it helps your anxiety and depression. :]
My psych put me on it with the aim of recovering from dp in mind. It really shouldn't worsen it at all. It should rewire how you think, to allow you to recover.

Citalopram has been used for awhile by tons of people and it's safe.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bear said:


> I'm taking citalopram too, 20 mg just 2 weeks today. It's good to hear that it helps your anxiety and depression. :]
> My psych put me on it with the aim of recovering from dp in mind. It really shouldn't worsen it at all. It should rewire how you think, to allow you to recover.
> 
> Citalopram has been used for awhile by tons of people and it's safe.


yeah its really helped me after the fourth week it started to take effect and i can go pretty much anywhere and not get anxious and i hardly ever feel down thanks for replying man its a relief its safe


----------

